# Hi!



## Sapphyre (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi there! I'm female, Canadian and fairly recently enamoured with our murine friends. I work with a small mouse colony in a laboratory setting and for the last couple of years have kept some of our 'extras' as office pets.

I'm also very heavily interested in genetics, particularly relating to coat colour in a variety of species. I've been doing quite a bit of online research into murine genetics over the last several months in an effort to expand my knowledge in this area. I'm currently building a computer model using this information as part of a hobby/project towards 'breeding' virtual mice (I freely admit to being a computer nerd as well as a genetics one).

That being said, I'm on the prowl for any and all genetic tidbits that I can add to my growing collection of information. Any assistance in this area is very much appreciated 

S~


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! :lol:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome  Do you get to play with glowy mice or just normal ones?


----------



## Sapphyre (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome 

Nah, just normal little white CD-1 mice for me... glowy sounds fun, though


----------

